
Super-Intelligent Humans Are Coming (2014) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/34/adaptation/super_intelligent-humans-are-coming-rp
======
zunzun
As chimpanzees have no legal rights, then the exact same genetic engineering
should be able to make them smarter without legal consequence. Hmm, now which
countries would do this first? No need for science fiction if this article is
correct, just use actual science. Raising the intelligence of people rather
than chimps might create unstable people; here you could simply kill the
animals without legal difficulty - that is, until one of them graduates from
law school.

